# vid of my hot lap at PCD



## Brainomite (Jul 25, 2012)

here is a video of the hot lap (pro driver) when i did the PCD on 8/14/12 credits should go to my friend.






and those were shrieks of joy, not fear!

enjoy! 
:thumbup:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow... I guess having a meal before going out there is not recommended


----------



## pmzangag (Jun 24, 2012)

:thumbup:

My PCD is 9/5. I can't freakin wait!


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hot lap is a must!!!!!!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Hasek9339 said:


> Hot lap is a must!!!!!!


My regret is that I only did it once.


----------



## Brainomite (Jul 25, 2012)

Wine-O said:


> My regret is that I only did it once.


i second that!


----------

